# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Συνδεση ηχειων σε αποκωδικοποιητη...πως;;

## kokoblue

Καλημερα εχω αγορασει ενα δυνατο σετακι της Logitech ηχεια 2.1 και θελω να τα συνδεσω για να ακουω ταινιες στον αποκωδικοποιητη του ΟΤΕΤV ο οποιος ειναι ο ΚΑΟΝΜΕDIA NS1100...Οσο και να προσπαθησα δν μπορεσα να βγαλω ακρη...υπαρχεικαποια λυση;;

----------


## FreeEnergy

Από ότι βλέπω στο manual του KAONMEDIA NS1100 έχει 2 εξόδους ήχου RCA ( Left - Right ). Θα βοηθούσε πολύ αν μας έλεγες και ποιά ηχεία της Logitech έχεις αλλά θα κάνω μια υπόθεση ότι συνδέονται στον υπολογιστή με stereo 3,5 jack:

  Αν είναι όντως έτσι τότε αυτό που θες είναι ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο https://cosmomarket.gr/index.php?p=4...at_id=01440699 με 1,5 ευρώ έγινε! Αυτό φυσικά *ΑΝ τα ηχεία συνδέονται με 3,5 jack*. Περιμένω να γράψεις και το μοντέλο των ηχείων.

----------


## kokoblue

Nαι φιλε μου τετοιο jack 3.5αρι βγαζουν τα ηχειακια....οποτε με ενα τετοιο καλωδιακι θα ειμαι οκ σωστα;; τα ηχεια ειναι τα Logitech x230

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ναι με το καλώδιο που σου έδειξα θα είσαι μια χαρά. Προσοχή μόνο να είναι *θηλυκό 3,5 stereo σε 2 RCA αρσενικά*. Αυτό ακριβώς που σου έδειξα! Καλή ακρόαση!

Υ.Γ.
Μη νομίσεις ότι κάνω διαφήμιση σε συγκεκριμένες σελίδες... Αγόρασέ το από όπου θέλεις!

----------

